# Favorite Brookie Lure???



## Huey (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I am always looking for new ideas - Lures for catching Brookies. My tried and true is the Gold Panther Martin. What's yours???


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

yep mine too,gold blade,black body w/yellow dots,if they ain't hittin that they ain't hittin at all


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

white or yellow 1/8 oz. roostertail


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

1/8 oz white/red uncle bucks roostertail


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Small (#1 or smaller) silver Mepps.
But it is hard to beat a #6 or #8 aberdeen hook, dressed with a baby crawler or small spawn sack on it  .


----------



## Bluesteel (Nov 19, 2003)

I like Mepps 0 or 1 with the copper blade myself.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Make my own french blade spinners in a variety of colors. I probably fish a gold blade, or some variation, most of the time. Size depends on the water I'm fishing. But the best lure is only as good as the placement of the cast. As in real estate, hardware flinging is all about location, location, location. IMHO


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Early May this year, I hit the brookies pretty good while steelhead fishing on small steelhead orange single egg flies and light pink with dark pink dot single egg flies dead drifting the holes behind the redds.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Hmm... I always have better luck with silver blades. Don't know why... but I would agree for numbers nothing beats a size 0 or 1 spinner (PM, Mepps, Blue Fox, etc.) doesn't seem to matter.

Zob


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

#16 yellow humpy.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

gab said:


> Size depends on the water I'm fishing. But the best lure is only as good as the placement of the cast. As in real estate, hardware flinging is all about location, location, location. IMHO


Right on dude....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Silver blade with red dotted yellow body panther martin in size 4.

Redneckman


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys: My all time favorite Brook trout lure would be a Red/Silver Super Duper or a Red/Gold Super Duper . For those of you who have never heard of a Super Duper they are from Ontario Canada and i buy them in size 0 or 1 at least that is where i bought my first one back in 64


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Trout King said:


> white or yellow 1/8 oz. roostertail[/quote
> 
> Yep you can't beat a roostertail,that is all I ever use.I too have always had better luck with silver blades.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

One word.....................























CRAWLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AW


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

AW, I agree that crawlers are hard to beat as bait, but I thought the question asked about lures. Not sure I'd classify crawlers as a lure, but floating a crawler is certainly one of the most productive ways to fish for brookies.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

i've done good on a small black/gold and silver/black floating rapala


----------

